# Why HVAC Guys Shouldn't Do Plumbing



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice trap....
No, it did not just fall down. Three of the four units are installed this way. Very much on purpose.


----------



## Pipe Dreams (Feb 10, 2011)

The belly in the pipe acts as a trap :yes:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

No vent either, eh?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Maybe the return air plenum serves as the vent. :laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

No trip hazard there. :no:

Quite common to see the 3/4 pvc drain run across a floor with no fall. 

I have worked with HVAC guys and when I run the drain or vent, they always look at me funny for putting a level on the pipe to check for proper fall.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Its hard to tell guys, but that picture was taken sideways and is actually lagged to the wall and Mr. Biz installed the trap in the correct orientation... :jester:

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## daplumma (Jan 3, 2011)

And the condensation is actually falling up the wall its lagged into based upon the position of the trap. Oh those HVAC guys... crafty rascals aren't they?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

why are you posting pictures of my work? Thing of beauty:thumbsup:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

HVAC guys think that P trap is a super sweet offset, to get around the gas pipe.


----------



## beavercreekhc (Mar 15, 2010)

o0o c'mon not all HVAC guys just the shotty ones lmao. I'm a HVAC guy as well. I can honestly say i've never ran a trap like that on a roof top unit before though.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Are we to automatically assume than a qualified HVAC man did that? Hmmmmm......my bet would be a handy-man did that install. 

If it WAS an HVAC guy, then it was his first day in the trade, or else he needs glasses....:laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

It really does look like a P.... Or a ?


----------

